# Wilson CQB. Is it more reliable that other 1911s?



## Samurai85 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey everyone. I hope you all had a great 4th. I love 1911s and I have been considering getting a Wilson CQB in the next year after saving up. I was wondering if any of you have experience with this weapon and what your opinions are. In a month I will be getting a Kimber Custom ii tle in stainless and I love that model as I owned one a year ago. I'm wondering if the Wilson would be more reliable than say the Kimber as a conclealed carry weapon? I know Rolex's are very expensive but I can't help but wonder if they tell the time any more reliably than a Timex. Would it be worth the extrax $1500 (about that) over the Kimber tle? Thanks for your help and insight everyone.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

"Worth" is up to the individual. Proving something to be reliable over something else is kind of a hard task. No machine is guaranteed to be failure free. Even Wilsons have had to go back for work, but I would wager the frequency of of it being much less than some other 1911 makers.

The high end 1911s are for connoisseurs or those that appreciate/desire a more hand-fitted gun.

The Wilson will come with better magazines and their Armortuff finish is a very durable finish should you choose that option, but plain stainless is nice as well. If I had to choose between one of the two, I would choose Wilson. While I don't have a CQB, we have a a *Professional Bobtail* and have been much more happy with it than the four Kimbers we've had over time. It's been the epitome of reliability, but I can say the same about my Les Baer which costs a little less.


----------



## HadEmAll (Dec 27, 2007)

My opinion only is that you should save that money you were going to spend on the Kimber, and be that much more ahead on acquiring the Wilson.

My Series 1 Classic Custom (Kimber) is now mostly Wilson. The only original Kimber parts left are the slide, frame, hammer, and sear. I don't know whether to call it a Kilson, or a Wimber.


----------

